# Funny Martial Arts Bloopers!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 4, 2006)

:lfao: :roflmao:   :lfao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 4, 2006)

That was a good one.  Thanks for posting.:rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 4, 2006)

Very funny indeed


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

SOme of those looked familiar...I think It ws me...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 21, 2006)

:rofl:


----------

